# In your eyes, wheres the best place to give birth



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Home or Indepent Birth Center or Hospital whether its regular or alternative one.

For me now its at the hospital in the alternative birth center, if something goes wrong or just feel I can't handle the pain anymore, I can just be transfer to the regular birth unit of the hospital.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

It depends on the woman's needs, the baby's needs, and the woman's comfort level.

For me, the best place is home. But depending on circumstances, that is not the best place for every woman.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I agree the best place is where the woman feels comfortable. If she is not relaxed and comfortable in her surroundings she is going to be tense and have a harder time.

Personally I would like to give birth at home but cannot get a midwife or doula I like for a home birth. So I have both the midwife & doula I prefer but I give birth in the hospital.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

In my eyes, it's a home birth. However, I do agree with the ones who say that if the woman isn't comfortable there, then it's not the best birth for her.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

For me I feel more comfortable in the hospital then at home or free standing birth center. Thank you.


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

I'd rather have a home birth, where "something" is tremendously LESS LIKELY to "go wrong" in the first place, and where I am just as safe and able to transfer if "something" does "go wrong" as I would be in a hospital.

I have spoken with many a doctor and L&D and NICU nurse, and they ALL agree that:

1) Things are FAR less likely to "go wrong" at home than in the hospital;
2) If things do "go wrong" at home, they will be caught sooner (since MW care is generally far more attentive), AND they have the same likely outcome (w/transfer-- even 20 minutes away) as they would in the hospital;
3) The only "wrong" things that make the hospital a safer place to start birthing are A) so rare that they should not influence one's decision, and B) so critical that the outcomes are terrible in either case. IOW, in these extremely rare circumstances (<1/10 of 1% of cases) the mortality rates for a homebirth/transfer might be 90%, but the mortality rates are STILL about 70% in the hospital.

Weighing the much more common 1) against the extremely rare 3), I think we have a winner: homebirth!

I have sympathy for the "the woman needs to be wherever she feels most comfortable" argument-- I used to feel like the OP before I did all my research. However, on some level, I think that MOST women can understand and internalize the idea that home is the safest place to be (for women w/low-risk PGs).

My controversial viewpoint is this: we (for the most part) only "feel" safer in hospitals because of erroneous and myth-filled societal indoctrination. Thus, that "feeling," while in some ways a true feeling, is really more of a "thought" than anything else. Instinctively and physically, we are virtually all more comfortable at home than in a bustling, at least somewhat impersonal hospital setting. But we "know" that hospitals are "safer," therefore we "feel" safer in them.

But many of our bodies do not. They STILL slow labor when we get there. We STILL feel more stressed in that setting. Our conscious (and often subconscious) tell us that we are "doing the right thing," but most of us never really "feel" it-- in large part because it's not true. I'd compare this to CIO.

That's JMHO. YMMV. But I, for one, would like to try and better inform women who are "scared" to birth at home and MAYBE help a few become more comfortable with the idea. I also think it's important to validate feelings of fear-- but I think it's just as important to explore them, not just to "accept" them, w/o question-- IYKWIM.

If a woman with no history of abuse or anything else said she wasn't going to breastfeed, because she "feels weird" about it, well... I'd acknowledge her feelings, but I'd hope that wouldn't be the end of the conversation, YK?


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teagreenribbons*
For me I feel more comfortable in the hospital then at home or free standing birth center. Thank you.

Why?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll be birthing at the hospital. I think that if this were my first, instead of a VBA2C, and I'd been able to find a midwife, I'd have opted for home. But, when I had ds, I didn't know anything about midwives (I don't think they were legal here at that time, either) and would have had no idea how to find one.

Having had two sections, I'd rather be at the hospital. My doctors (family physician and my OB) are both pretty reasonable about things and aren't going to push a bunch of crap on me that I don't want. It's cleary understood by all of us that induction isn't an option, and pain relief is up to me. If my labour's anything like it was with ds, I won't be taking anything at all...absolutely no epidural! But, if I am one of the very few women who rupture attempting VBAC, I do want to already be at the hospital so no time is wasted.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I believe the best place for most women is home. I think it's more important though fo the woman (and family) to be comfortable and to feel good about where she is. For many, this is a hospital. For many, this is a birth centre. For many, this is home. For optimum birth, a women needs to be at peace with the environment in which she'll birth before she's ever there

I'm having this baby at home. I tried to with my 2nd, but my DH wasn't comfortable at the time with a lay midwife attending and he wanted to be part of thebirth, so we compromised and went to an in-hospital birth centre and had an absolutely fabulous birth. We wereboth comfortable with our choice and location. We are both comfortable with choice and locaion (and attendant) for this birth as well. It's important for me to have my DH and family be supportive and comfortable with all things surrounding birth. Negative energy won't help me any, so I need them on board.

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (2 tomorrow!), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think home is the best place for normal birth and think it should be the standard of care for probably about 70% of births. Personally I don't think insurance should cover non-homebirth for those without risk factors.









-Angela


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I think home is the best place for normal birth and think it should be the standard of care for probably about 70% of births. Personally I don't think insurance should cover non-homebirth for those without risk factors.









-Angela









:


----------



## Mamajamz (Oct 31, 2002)

As for me....I would birth wherever my midwife is...whether it's at home, the hospital or in the dumpster (well, not really). In fact I had a dream last night that for whatever reason I would have to deliver at the hospital where she doesn't have privileges. Well, I got to about 8-9 centimeters so I just went over to her house. So that was that!

But to answer the question...if everything checks out, I can't imagine birthing anywhere but home.


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Home!!! I vote for home!!!









You mentioned that, if the pain were to be unbearable, you could transfer to a hospital. I truly believed I would have a natural birth, in the hospital, with my ds, my first kid. What a laugh. After they did a billion and one interventions on me, I got the epidural, all while beating myself up for not being able to tolerate the pain of labor.

I decided on a homebirth for the next babe, and, surprise surprise, I was able to tolerate the pain just fine. It hurt, don't get me wrong, but had I known how wonderful the whole process of laboring and delivering would have been, I'd have had my ds at home as well. The thought of an epidural didn't even cross my mind at home until about 20 minutes before I delivered. At the worst of the worst. Pushing was a breeze. Much easier to deliver squatting instead of lying on one's back.

I vote for home.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Michelle,

Thank you for your reply on this subject. Why I feel the hospital is best because everything is right there or another section of the building or the hospital if I try alternative birth centre first then going regular birth centre. Then transfering from home or indepent birth centre.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I think home is best is most situations, and I wish that this soceity were supportive of that. But sadly it's not, and the vast majority of women have their babies in hospitals.


----------



## newtonscricket (Jun 15, 2005)

For me, a freestanding, midwife-run birth center. I wish this were an option for everyone. I have had 3 babies at the Women's Birth and Wellness Center (formerly Piedmont Women's Health Care Center) in Chapel Hill, NC and I love love love it, and plan to have the currently gestating one there too.

Homebirth has never particularly appealed to me. I think I must have a different feeling about my home than most homebirthers. I spend a lot of time away from my home. It's always messier, shabbier, less supportive than I would like. I just don't picture myself laboring comfortably there. I picture myself wandering from room to room either noticing the mess that's there or worrying about the mess I'm going to make in it.

I made huge messes at the birthing center and I was just so glad it was somebody else's floors/bed/job to clean up.

Also, I have no desire to birth in front of my children. I think it would inhibit me. I was present at my brother's homebirth when I was 10 and I was alternately bored and frightened.

Nothing about hospital birth and its 1001 interventions appeals to me, so I'm glad to have this in-between option available.

I would not presume to have an opinion about where or how anybody else should give birth.

Jennifer, who does not have a sig yet.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmaramba*

I have sympathy for the "the woman needs to be wherever she feels most comfortable" argument-- I used to feel like the OP before I did all my research. However, on some level, I think that MOST women can understand and internalize the idea that home is the safest place to be (for women w/low-risk PGs).

My controversial viewpoint is this: we (for the most part) only "feel" safer in hospitals because of erroneous and myth-filled societal indoctrination. Thus, that "feeling," while in some ways a true feeling, is really more of a "thought" than anything else. Instinctively and physically, we are virtually all more comfortable at home than in a bustling, at least somewhat impersonal hospital setting. But we "know" that hospitals are "safer," therefore we "feel" safer in them.

But many of our bodies do not. They STILL slow labor when we get there. We STILL feel more stressed in that setting. Our conscious (and often subconscious) tell us that we are "doing the right thing," but most of us never really "feel" it-- in large part because it's not true. I'd compare this to CIO.


ITTTTTTTA.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

For me it's home but not because of a comfort level (which is nice but not my main reason) but because only independent midwives practice evidence-based care as recommended by the WHO. Hospitals aren't set up for our best interests but for the convenience, as they perceive it, of staff. What I want for my pregnancies and births is care that is based on the best possible evidence and me being the one who makes *all* the decisions. I can't get that in a hospital or birth centre. And I don't want care from a surgeon!


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

When the question first crossed my mind some 10 years ago, I thought home, except for the lack of pain medications. So hospital - because I hadn't the slightest intention of going around having babies drug free. Gimme the good stuff already, this isn't the 70's







But when it came time to actually HAVE a baby? The hospital wasn't offering any drugs good enough to persuade me to endure the experience for, lol. Fear of feeling vulnerable and powerless (and even drugged,) in hospital outweighed fear of labor pain, lol. I needed to be home. And found there are benefits to natural birthing that had never occured to me. (But, knock on wood, should I ever find myself birthing in a hospital I think I'll need the epidural and whatever else they can give me to handle the experience. Hats off to mamas who go drug free in hospitals. They put me on edge - I have trouble just peeing in a public restroom in a hospital, lol.)

ETA: But that bit about not thinking insurance ought to cover in hospital births? Eek. As Jennifer points out that really assumes women have warm, safe, comfortable feelings about their "homes," let alone *actual* safety and security, which isn't the case more frequently than I like to think about.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I think it's wherever you're going to be most relaxed. You'll dilate most effectively if you're comfortable where you are.

For some that will be home, for others that will be in a hospital.

It all depends on your comfort level, and what you need from a medical point of view.

I'm also a bit horrified by the suggestion that home birth should be compulsory! Our water heater can't even fill the sink, let alone a tub! And we have cream carpet!


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

We'll see how I feel after I've done it, but my favored choice has always been a freestanding, midwife-run birth center. I see it as the best of both worlds- minimal interventions, midwife philosophy, *and* access to hospital type equipment and a doctor if needed.

Also, I'm with the pp who said that she'd rather make a mess at the birthing center where someone else has to clean it up.

But, all that opinion may change after I give birth for the first time (in a hospital, alas).

Julia


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No mess at my homebirth. And I have cream carpet too.

Why should we pay for people to go to the hospital when they are neither sick nor injured?

makes no sense to me.

-Angela


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I so totally agree with everything mmaramba said (thank you for putting it so well!). Home for me. I mean no offense by this, but as someone who has done her research it's just so annoying to hear the "just in case" argument b/c you're so much more likely to get that "just in case" in the hospital (and then you can shake hands with and thank your OB for "saving" your/your baby's life







). And the mess, ugh - so not an issue. Off-white carpets here for both of my homebirths and they're fine. We mess them up much more with sippie cups and snacks. The midwife takes care of the mess, fwiw. You'll never see it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

With more than 30% of first time moms receiving cesarean sections at my local hospital, I'm not fond of thinking that hospital birth is safest.

What I think is funny is how many people look at me and say things like, "SCARY!" when they hear I attend homebirths. I'm so not a huge risk-taker. Not at all. Since most of my clients birth upright, in water, babies born into their own hands and nary a vaginal exam, I'd have to say that the women that walk into the hospital are brave. Very brave.

I don't know that I'd turn my normal birth over to anyone. I'm fond of woman-centered, holistic, hands-off birth. If you can get that in the hospital without a fight, that's great. But, the truth is most women cannot. Giving birth and fighting off "well meaning" providers just does not go hand in hand. It would be like making love while a "well meaning" instructor stood by to watch, get involved "if needed" and make sure things were happening according to their schedule.

For first time moms especially, I think it's so important in today's climate that they birth empowered.


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
Why should we pay for people to go to the hospital when they are neither sick nor injured?
-Angela


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

since you asked for personal opinon
I choose something not on your list--- Home-- there is no place like home
---------------
woops I misread there is the OP and home is included

" In your eyes, wheres the best place to give birth
Home or Indepent Birth Center or Hospital whether its regular or alternative one."

---------------
and I still think home is best


----------



## GalateaDunkel (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree that (as they do in some other countries) medicalized obstetric care should not be covered for those who have no complications but that was not what was originally stated. What was said was "non-homebirth" should not be covered which I strongly disagree with because we should not deny women the use of birthing centers. I personally will not leave my home to give birth unless there is a life or death complication but not everyone feels that way and compelling people goes completely against the gentle spirit of homebirth.


----------



## Rmeg (Jul 8, 2005)

... ....


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teagreenribbons*
Home or Indepent Birth Center or Hospital whether its regular or alternative one.

For me now its at the hospital in the alternative birth center, if something goes wrong or just feel I can't handle the pain anymore, I can just be transfer to the regular birth unit of the hospital.

Thank you.

it totally depends on the situation, and the mother-to-be's comfort levels.

The best place to give birth is wherever you feel most comfortable giving birth. Wherever you feel safe and wherever your wishes and needs are supported.

for me, given my circumstances, it was a homebirth-away-from-home. Given different circumstances, it probably would have been at home instead. I personally do not feel safe or comfortable or supported in a hospital or most birth center environments. I start to panic at the first sight of anything remotely medical, and there's no way I could ever have a positive birth experience with that much fear in my heart.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Home or a home like atmosphere in a midwife run birth center. Low lights, no one rushing to footprint, weigh, vitamin K shot, hepB vax, bathe, and pester my new baby. Baby has been cuddled soft, warm, and shaded in your womb for its whole life, and to lay naked, cold, screaming, and tramatized in a baby isolette thing while strange nurses poke, prod, and mess with baby is not a smooth transition. Most midwives would at least make sure that if thse things need to be done and are at a hospital that most are done on mom's belly, that there be a half hour or so to bond with baby, etc etc etc.

its just so much HARDER to shield baby from all the commotion as it makes its little transition into life if youre in a regular L and D ward.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Home, home, home







.

I personally think that birth centers are really kind of "fake" in a way. Homebirth midwives typically carry all of the same things that you could find at a birth center anyway so I really don't think that they provide anything "more." Also, birth centers typically have to follow more strict protocols than an independent midwife. I don't really believe in "alternative" sections of hospitals either, I think that their wording is just getting creative and makes it appear more friendly. It's all the same protocols, same malpractice insurance, same thing. We have a local hospital that advertises its "family birth center" (that they cleverly built apart from the rest of the hospital to give an additional fake appearance making it seem that it's independent) all over the dang place. But, little do most people know that is the ONLY labor and delivery area for that entire hospital and women get c-sections on the same floor. Wallpaper and nice tubs only go so far.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

home. i am more comfortable here than anywhere else. in my bathtub, preferably.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina*
Home, home, home







.

I personally think that birth centers are really kind of "fake" in a way. Homebirth midwives typically carry all of the same things that you could find at a birth center anyway so I really don't think that they provide anything "more." Also, birth centers typically have to follow more strict protocols than an independent midwife. I don't really believe in "alternative" sections of hospitals either, I think that their wording is just getting creative and makes it appear more friendly. It's all the same protocols, same malpractice insurance, same thing. We have a local hospital that advertises its "family birth center" (that they cleverly built apart from the rest of the hospital to give an additional fake appearance making it seem that it's independent) all over the dang place. But, little do most people know that is the ONLY labor and delivery area for that entire hospital and women get c-sections on the same floor. Wallpaper and nice tubs only go so far.

I second all of this. BC's are fake to me too. What is the point really? I would never feel comfortable any other place than at home with my family welcoming its new member.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I also say wherever the mama is most comfortable.

FWIW, I had my DD at home.
- We have cream carpet. There ended up being a huge merconium and blood stain in the middle of the room. The midwife did not take care of that mess (and she's been a MW for close to 15 years).

- DD had an apgar of 3 (then 5 then 7) and we had to take her in to the ER to get checked out. The hospital treated us like sh!t because we had a homebirth. A blood test was contaminated by the staff and we ended up with a 9 day hospital stay while DD was on antibiotics for NO reason.

- I was very unprepared for how overwhelming the pain of labor would be. I woke up in hard labor (painful contrax 3-5 minutes apart) that continued for over 14 hours. I know not all women have such a painful labor but I was really struggling to cope and would have done just about anything to be out of pain (including death which I wished for more than once that day).

This time I am having a hospital birth with an OB.
I know him and have worked with him in the past. I am confident that my wishes will be respected (they aren't that serious- no eye goop, no vax, no vit k, baby to my breast immediately, no bath, wait to cut cord).
Oops and no episiotomy.

I am doing hypnobabies for pain but if I fail at my own pain control, I have absolutely no qualms about asking for an epidural. Not very crunchy of me but I don't care. I strongly suspect my DD went into distress because of MY pain and distress. I was too panicked to be very effective during my last labor.

Also, my insurance pays 100% of my hospital birth. It covers nothing for a homebirth and we do not have an extra $3000 to spend at this time. We have tens of thousands of debt to pay off as it is.

I applaud women who educate others about the benefits of homebirth. For the most part, I agree with the stats and the sentiment. Nearly all of my friends IRL are homebirthers.

This time it's not for me. I educated myself. I tried it. It should be no skin off anyone else's nose that I am choosing to have a hospital birth. I know the risks and I'm not really all that concerned. I *am* armed with information and a voice to speak up for myself and my child. DH feels the same way.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

artist mama,

WOW about your homebirth. Totally agree with what you said about the hospital birth and with you as well. Thank you.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:

I personally think that birth centers are really kind of "fake" in a way. ... I really don't think that they provide anything "more."
EXCEPT A BATH and the hot water to fill it!!!

And our cream carpet has two stains from my waters - and I didn't even get into real labour at home - the landlord won't be happy.


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teagreenribbons*
artist mama,

WOW about your homebirth. Totally agree with what you said about the hospital birth and with you as well. Thank you.

Maybe I'm just irascible lately, but









It's hypothesis-confirmation-seeking behavior at its finest. You already stated your opinion, (a couple of times) and then a dozen women explained why they LOVED their HBs. But you grab on to the one "negative" story about HB.

I mean, that's fine-- to each her own. But what was your point in asking?

I've said it before and I'll say it again-- in birth, as in life, there are NO GUARANTEES. You could have a [email protected] hospital birth and you could have a [email protected] homebirth. Absolutely. No question about it.

But when it comes to mitigating risk, for low-risk women, HB is the SAFEST option. That doesn't make it 100% safe. Just SIGNIFICANTLY SAFER than hospital birth.

OTOH, as pro-HB as I am, I wouldn't denigrate the choice to birth in a hospital-- especially when made by someone who has done the research. The SERIOUS research-- not WTEWYE. That's just rarer among hospital birthers-- choosing to HB is self-selecting-- you have to know a lot more, _on average_, to buck society like that. As I've learned from debate boards, homebirth is themost defensible choice-- SCIENTIFICALLY defensible-- for low-risk women (80+% of women).

But if someone still wanted hospital birth? I'd support it, even if I didn't "get" it. And that's even with all the many, MANY more iatrogenic (doc-/hospital-caused) horror stories out there (in number and by %) than HB horror stories.


----------



## amanda2b2 (Oct 28, 2004)

woman should birth wherever the midiwfes are. And i mean the real midwifes not the ones you find doing shift work in the teaching hospitals. The ones who take the time to know you, your wishes, how you view birth. You can find them in hospitals, birth centers, and for homebirths. Wherever you want to birth find a good midwife to do it with. I think OB's should only be used for high risk pregnancies.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

For me, this time around, I am going to a free standing birth center. I have spent the last 3 months fighting to get to birth in the birth center instead of the hospital. Fighting with DH, with my Ins company, etc. Finally after a ton of research, phone calls and time I found a way to have the birth center covered. Since DHs main complaint about hb was $$$ this is a big step. Hopefully next time around we will be in a more hb friendly area and be able to find a CNM willing to come to our house.

A woman should birth where ever she feels comfotable. Who are we to say that a woman shouldn't be in a hopsital unless X or only because of Y? Who are we to say that hospital births shouldn't be covered under insurance unless medically necissary? Do we want people saying "I don't think home birth should be covered under insurance unless the baby is born at home on accident UC"? It just doesn't seem fair if you turn the tables. I am very pro hb but this time around it didn't work out for my family.

I haven't given birth in the BC yet but I KNOW it is better than my local hospital. If it wasn't then I wouldn't be making the hour and 45 minute drive. I haven't even had my first prenatal visit yet because I have spent so much time fighting to get it covered. So I will be 5 months for my first visit, LOL. And let me tell you I can't wait to use the bath tub, our tub isn't big enough for me to lay in when not pregnant, much less trying to sit or change possitions. The way I see it is the birth center is a nice safe alternative to home birth. I won't even compare the BC to the hospital, there are too many differences to list. But I know the BC is just like home... only it's away from home. So I feel it is a very nice alterative for those are don't want a hospital birth, but are not yet ready for a home birth.

Not to mention that if I had a hb and I ended up needing to be transfered it is likely that my mws would be arrested by the police here on base because having a hb attendant is illegal, though it is only a misdemeaner. But the mws I have talked to would be more than willing to take the risk.

We try to help people understand, we try and be gentle in introducing homebirth to the mainstream, but if we come out and say "All hospital birthers are evil! The hospital is evil! All OBs are evil!" then we aren't going to get very far. However, I know this is a NFL board so we feel more able to be 'crude' in stating our feelings about hb, most of us know that it is 'safer' but when people get attacked for wanting a hospital birth we are just setting ourselves back.

OT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newtonscricket*
I have had 3 babies at the Women's Birth and Wellness Center (formerly Piedmont Women's Health Care Center) in Chapel Hill, NC

Hey! That is the birth center we choose... erm, ok well it's the closest, the next is 2 1/2 hours away.







But I am so glad to hear you had a great experience! I can't wait for my first prenatal next week. I have only met 1 of the mws (I think it was a mw) at orientation, but I have talked to a few on the phone and I just can't wait!


----------



## newtonscricket (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Gena that's great! What a coincidence! PM me if you want to talk more about it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I am having an unassisted birth at home and I think that's *the* way to go. I only go to the hospital if I'm dying.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

I solidly beleive women whould birth where they feel safe and comfortable. IMO it's all about CHOICE.

I planned to have my first in a free standing birth center, but transferred for pain control and ended up with the full-on hospital experience (no c-section, no vax, etc, but epesiotomy, vaccum, epidural induced fever.) Y'know what- I'm perfectly happy with my birth experience and comfortable with the choice I made. I made a choice based on how I felt at that moment and I don't regret it at all.

That said- I do regret letting myself get so tired during prelabor that I couldn't handle the pain better once real labor had been in full swing for several hours.

So this time I'll try the birth center again. I would almost like to do it at home, but whatever. I feel more confident, better prepared, etc about an out of hospital birth this time around because I know what to expect.

But if I transfer again, I'm certainly not going to beat myself up over it.

There are benefits and drawbacks of birthing at any location. I am very glad I live in a country where I can make choices about how I want to handle my birth experience. For me, that is more empowering than being forced into the birth experience someone else thinks is "best."


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

home


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I had my first in a hospital and I won't do it again. My home is not a cozy place either. It's small, cramped and not very relaxing. We're going to a MW run birth center next time. It might be a little farther to drive and while I won't be happy about that, not being in the hospital for the actual birth would be so much better.


----------



## mmaramba (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

I solidly beleive women whould birth where they feel safe and comfortable. IMO it's all about CHOICE.
I would totally get behind that if there WERE real choice in the US (and most women had good information). As it stands the option of MW-assisted HB is not legally available for many, many women. And even in states where it is legal, it is sometimes VERY difficult to get insurance to pay-- when they should be happy to save money. And then there's all the misinformation out there that makes it significantly harder to go against the "norm" and choose HB (or even BC birth, at times).

Choice would be wonderful. Too bad REAL choice it is not yet a reality.


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
EXCEPT A BATH and the hot water to fill it!!!

And our cream carpet has two stains from my waters - and I didn't even get into real labour at home - the landlord won't be happy.

This I agree with. DP and I are moving into a small apartment with a tiny bathroom. We have a tub, but unless DP or the MW sits/stands on the toilet, there's no way we can fit all 3 of us in the bathroom. :LOL

I love the huge tubs available in the birthing center we've discussed. Fake or not, it's something we couldn't have at home.


----------



## Arora The Explorer (Mar 31, 2005)

The safest most wonderful place for me to give birth is at home with my DH.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

(Pardon me as I slip on my ruby slippers....)
There's no place like home. There's no place like home. There's no place like home...
JMHO


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmaramba*

Choice would be wonderful. Too bad REAL choice it is not yet a reality.









:

I vote home, with a very experienced midwife who deeply respects the natural process and how little intervention is needed in most cases. That's at least what I'm planning for #2! -any day now!







:


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

For me, it's definitely at home. My 2nd son was born at home and now I can't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmaramba*
Maybe I'm just irascible lately, but









It's hypothesis-confirmation-seeking behavior at its finest. You already stated your opinion, (a couple of times) and then a dozen women explained why they LOVED their HBs. But you grab on to the one "negative" story about HB.

I mean, that's fine-- to each her own. But what was your point in asking?

I've said it before and I'll say it again-- in birth, as in life, there are NO GUARANTEES. You could have a [email protected] hospital birth and you could have a [email protected] homebirth. Absolutely. No question about it.









My thoughts exactly.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Home.

Home.

Home.










Home is safest. Home is most comfortable. Home is the easiest place for my labor to progress. Home is the best place for facilitating breastfeeding.

Homebirth protects me from getting my perineum sliced open. Homebirth protects me from continuous fetal monitoring. Homebirth protects me from crankly nurses, or disrespectful residents, or doctors who secretly hate women and women's bodies.

Homebirth protects my baby from being circumcised, or given any medications, without my consent. Homebirth protects my baby from ever being handled roughly or disrespectfully. Homebirth protects my baby from ever being given formula, sugar water or pacifiers.

I had a hospital birth and a homebirth and _my homebirth was way safer_. I was put at highly unneccessary risk by my overmanaged hospital birth. I could have _died_. *And * I was in more pain in the hospital than I was at home.

Home.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
I also say wherever the mama is most comfortable.

FWIW, I had my DD at home.
- We have cream carpet. There ended up being a huge merconium and blood stain in the middle of the room. The midwife did not take care of that mess (and she's been a MW for close to 15 years).

- DD had an apgar of 3 (then 5 then 7) and we had to take her in to the ER to get checked out. The hospital treated us like sh!t because we had a homebirth. A blood test was contaminated by the staff and we ended up with a 9 day hospital stay while DD was on antibiotics for NO reason.

- I was very unprepared for how overwhelming the pain of labor would be. I woke up in hard labor (painful contrax 3-5 minutes apart) that continued for over 14 hours. I know not all women have such a painful labor but I was really struggling to cope and would have done just about anything to be out of pain (including death which I wished for more than once that day).

This time I am having a hospital birth with an OB.
I know him and have worked with him in the past. I am confident that my wishes will be respected (they aren't that serious- no eye goop, no vax, no vit k, baby to my breast immediately, no bath, wait to cut cord).
Oops and no episiotomy.

I am doing hypnobabies for pain but if I fail at my own pain control, I have absolutely no qualms about asking for an epidural. Not very crunchy of me but I don't care. I strongly suspect my DD went into distress because of MY pain and distress. I was too panicked to be very effective during my last labor.

Also, my insurance pays 100% of my hospital birth. It covers nothing for a homebirth and we do not have an extra $3000 to spend at this time. We have tens of thousands of debt to pay off as it is.

I applaud women who educate others about the benefits of homebirth. For the most part, I agree with the stats and the sentiment. Nearly all of my friends IRL are homebirthers.

This time it's not for me. I educated myself. I tried it. It should be no skin off anyone else's nose that I am choosing to have a hospital birth. I know the risks and I'm not really all that concerned. I *am* armed with information and a voice to speak up for myself and my child. DH feels the same way.


so I had a few comments to make - because the baby was born and needed resuscitation your midwife was probably preoccupied with taking care of the baby first before she thought about how clean the carpet was- by the time that stuff dried on the carpet you are probably in need of a professional cleaner- peroxide works well for blood and little bits of still wet mec but dried mec is staining and I don't know what to use to get that stain out in clothes let alone a carpet and I have been doing this for 23 years.

I think many women have pain that is extreme in labor, I know that with each baby i had it was true for me but I really just had resolved to myself that what ever it took I could do it. One midwife I know said at a point near the end of her labor something that helped her endure was she started thinking that if she wanted to go to the hospital now that an ambulace would come and in the ambulance there would be some pain drugs and she was visualizing where those drugs were in the ambulance shelves at about that point the baby decended enough she felt like pushing--

I gave my personal preference already but what I know to be true is women need to birth where they feel safest -- so although I prefer homebirth I also know it is not for everyone


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs*
because the baby was born and needed resuscitation your midwife was probably preoccupied with taking care of the baby first before she thought about how clean the carpet was











A babe with an apgar of 3 needs more attention than the carpet.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

I also wanted to comment on artisitmama's experience.

I'm not sure when it became evident that there was meconium in the amniotic fluid- but my widwives have made it clear that they won't deliver a baby at home or at a birth center if there is meconium.

I'm not saying that that homebirth was mis-managed, but meconium in the water is correlated with worse apgar scores, higher liklihood of fetal distress, etc.

I'm so glad I live in an area where doctors and midwives don't have a lot of animosity. Most midwives around here are pretty conservative, and for me that makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
With more than 30% of first time moms receiving cesarean sections at my local hospital, I'm not fond of thinking that hospital birth is safest.

What I think is funny is how many people look at me and say things like, "SCARY!" when they hear I attend homebirths. I'm so not a huge risk-taker. Not at all. Since most of my clients birth upright, in water, babies born into their own hands and nary a vaginal exam, I'd have to say that the women that walk into the hospital are brave. Very brave.

I don't know that I'd turn my normal birth over to anyone. I'm fond of woman-centered, holistic, hands-off birth. If you can get that in the hospital without a fight, that's great. But, the truth is most women cannot. Giving birth and fighting off "well meaning" providers just does not go hand in hand. It would be like making love while a "well meaning" instructor stood by to watch, get involved "if needed" and make sure things were happening according to their schedule.

*For first time moms especially, I think it's so important in today's climate that they birth empowered.*


Have I told you lately that I love you?









I absolutely agree!!! Esp the bolded part! I was 18 when I birthed my oldest. She was born at home in water and I must say that her birth had a LOT to do with how cinfidant I am about being the mother I choose to be!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I've given birth four times, and for me it has proven to be true that the quality of the birth experience significantly affects confidence level, emotional state, and instinctive ability to mother, and that those things in turn affect the emotional and physical health of myself, my baby, and my family.

In order to protect that, for me the best decision (given that I was healthy and all was normal with the pregnancy) was to give birth at home, with just my husband in attendance (although alone would have been great too.)


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

This might be a strange perspective, as I have never given birth and I'm not pregnant (I think...could be 2 days pregnant, but too early to tell!).

For my first birth, I think I will feel most comfortable in a free-standing birth center.

A hospital birth would be my last choice for a number of reasons (the total lack of control; the potential need to fight for every choice that is important to me--freedom of movement, no unnecessary interventions; the cold, bright, sterile environment that I associate with sickness; the high risk of C-section; etc.).

However, for my first birth, I also think that I personally would not be as comfortable at home. This isn't because I think homebirth is dangerous, but because: I think I will benefit from being in a place that feels more "authoritatively" like a birthing place the first time around; because I live in an apartment with very thin walls, no carpeting, and a rather old, slightly grungy tub that I won't use (shower only); because this apartment is only temporary, so it doesn't have quite the comforting homey sense that a place we owned or would be in long-term would have; and because of an undefinable but nevertheless sense that I will just be happier at a birth center this time.

For subsequent births, though, I would definitely consider homebirth.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay, the blood and merconium stain remained for several days (and baking in 90 plus degree heat while I was staying at the hospital with DD). My mom got it out completely with Spot Shot and Peroxide.

I never had a follow-up visit with the midwife (the 6 week) so I think her unprofessional behavior extended a bit farther than normal.

Also, there was a moderate amount of merconium present when my water broke and midwife said it was "fine".

I didn't share my story to "scare" people away from having a homebirth. Just because I had a bad experience doesn't mean that I should keep quiet about it.
A friend of mine had a homebirth 6 months ago and her son came out footling breech and died long before they could even get him delivered.







She won't be having another homebirth either and I doubt anyone would blame her for that.

I'm sorry. I'm a bit upset that I feel "judged" because I had a homebirth and it wasn't the magical experience that it is for a lot of people. I understand that it's a topic that people feel very strongly about. I was the same way until after I had the experience I did. Now I'm much more neutral and unwilling to judge people for their birthing choices.
There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

You know, the OP asked "In your eyes, where's the best place to give birth?"

Some of us are gonna say home. Others are gonna say birth center. Others are gonna say L and D in a hospital.

This isnt a "bash everyones experience that doesnt support that homebirth is the right place".

Home is in fact my preferred place to birth. And it is for most of the other women on this thread. But please stop trying to coerce and belittle everyone into shouting in unison "yes, yes, homebirth is the ideal for everyone" because it's not. It is NOT the ideal for everyone. Clearly.

Y'all need to back off.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Artistmama-

I'm glad you shared your experience because It's easy to say get into a mentality where all midwives are good, all doctors are bad- all homebirths are good and all hospital births are bad.

Here in Washington midwifery is legal, and hence there are a lot of guidlelines. There seems to be a pretty strong consensus amoung midwives about what constitutes a higher risk birth and when transfer is recommended. Most of these issues are legislated, even.

Almost all the midwives i know won't deliver a breach presentation or twins out of the hospital- I think it's considered out of their scope- ie not legal. Most won't deliver when the fluid has more than the slightest amount of meconium (My midwives said that if it looks like jasmine tea it's OK, but actual green color, and we're going to the had hospital.) The midwives I know do blood tests for anemia, recommend 20 week ultrasounds and quad screens. They do non-stress tests starting at 41 weeks.

Some midwives take more risks, and some women may be cool with that, some not.

There's a lot of in and out's with this stuff. I'm lucky, because I'm i the medical field and live in an area where midwifery is legal- both things give me a lot of power and control that many women don't have.

I do think it's important for women to become educated about the risks and benefits of various aspects of labor for themselves. Falling into a black and white vision of home vs hospital birth is disempowering IMO- it puts you at the mercy of your preconceptions. Educating yourself about prenatal testing, shoulder distorcia, epidurals, midwifery laws in your state, patient rights in your state- these are things that give you real power.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
Okay, the blood and merconium stain remained for several days (and baking in 90 plus degree heat while I was staying at the hospital with DD). My mom got it out completely with Spot Shot and Peroxide.
.

thanks for the tip info I will look for spot shot

and I am sorry to hear that your experience was not great -- I know what you mean about complaining as our last baby who is now a 17yo was a UC and I would never repeat that experience but I would not reapeat my hospital experiences either. I was not trying to disagree with your choice to hospital birth this time around I was thinking that the story was probably bigger than a spot on the carpet KWIM


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofshmoo*
Artistmama-

I'm glad you shared your experience because It's easy to say get into a mentality where all midwives are good, all doctors are bad- all homebirths are good and all hospital births are bad.

Here in Washington midwifery is legal, and hence there are a lot of guidlelines. There seems to be a pretty strong consensus amoung midwives about what constitutes a higher risk birth and when transfer is recommended. Most of these issues are legislated, even.

Almost all the midwives i know won't deliver a breach presentation or twins out of the hospital- I think it's considered out of their scope- ie not legal. Most won't deliver when the fluid has more than the slightest amount of meconium (My midwives said that if it looks like jasmine tea it's OK, but actual green color, and we're going to the had hospital.) The midwives I know do blood tests for anemia, recommend 20 week ultrasounds and quad screens. They do non-stress tests starting at 41 weeks.

Some midwives take more risks, and some women may be cool with that, some not.

There's a lot of in and out's with this stuff. I'm lucky, because I'm i the medical field and live in an area where midwifery is legal- both things give me a lot of power and control that many women don't have.

I do think it's important for women to become educated about the risks and benefits of various aspects of labor for themselves. Falling into a black and white vision of home vs hospital birth is disempowering IMO- it puts you at the mercy of your preconceptions. Educating yourself about prenatal testing, shoulder distorcia, epidurals, midwifery laws in your state, patient rights in your state- these are things that give you real power.


artistmama,

First a ball, sorry to read about your birth experience with your 1st child, but I'm glad you told MDC as well.

mommyofshmoo,

You are lucky to live in a state that midwifery is legal, not illegal and have guidelines as well with what they can do/where and what they can't do/where.

Totally agree with what you said at the bottom of your post.

Thank you.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

It's not a coincidence that I live in a state where midwifery is legal. I moved here planning to study midwifery. My career took a different course, but I still feel very strongly about the value of midwifery.

It makes me really sad the animosity that occurs in states where midifery is illegal. It sets up a situation where both women and midwives feel pressured to complete homebirths in situations where they might otherwise transfer if the climate were different. It also distances midwifery clients from things that are useful- like lab tests.

I feel that it;s really important for there to be guidelines and standards of care for how midwifery is practiced- it protects women, it protects midwives, it promotes good feelings between midwives and OB's.

I seriously hope more states legalize homebirths and midwifery. It puts wmen at a tremendous disadvantage when homebirth is illegal, for many, many reasons.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:

Homebirth protects me from getting my perineum sliced open. Homebirth protects me from continuous fetal monitoring. Homebirth protects me from crankly nurses, or disrespectful residents, or doctors who secretly hate women and women's bodies.
Aren't these a problem with hospital birth rather than a pro for home birth?

Wouldn't we be better off fixing those problems than cutting off insurance for hospital birth? Because for those who can't choose homebirth, they're facing some pretty big risks in the hospital setting - not from the location, but from the non-evidence based care.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofshmoo*
It's not a coincidence that I live in a state where midwifery is legal. I moved here planning to study midwifery. My career took a different course, but I still feel very strongly about the value of midwifery.

It makes me really sad the animosity that occurs in states where midifery is illegal. It sets up a situation where both women and midwives feel pressured to complete homebirths in situations where they might otherwise transfer if the climate were different. It also distances midwifery clients from things that are useful- like lab tests.

I feel that it;s really important for there to be guidelines and standards of care for how midwifery is practiced- it protects women, it protects midwives, it promotes good feelings between midwives and OB's.

I seriously hope more states legalize homebirths and midwifery. It puts wmen at a tremendous disadvantage when homebirth is illegal, for many, many reasons.

mommyofshmoo,

Okay, now I understand why you moved to Seattle. Totally agree with on what said in this post, especially all 50 states and other countries that think midwifery is illegal should have it legal so women have the right to one of them. Whether its in the womens homes or indepent birth center or alternative birth center in the hospital or regular labor and delivery room in the hospital. Sorry for my grammar.

Thank you.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

If I were ever to have another baby (which I'm not planning on, but you never know) I would birth in a hospital, as I did with my first two. I planned to have both in the hospital, rather than at home, but even if I had planned homebirth, I would have ended up in the hospital because of their prematurity. I'm sure if I ever got pregnant again, I would risk out of a midwife's care due to two previous premature births. So I'm one of those examples (although there aren't many) where it is probably better for everyone involved that I birth in a hospital.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Where you feel most comfortable.

For me that's at home.


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Home for me is the ideal setting , but sad to say I cannot do this due to numerous medical issues. Midwives not only refuse to treat me, I require care through an OBGYN. I don't cherish the idea of going to a hospital, but I don't have a choice and it's for the best.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
Aren't these a problem with hospital birth rather than a pro for home birth?

Wouldn't we be better off fixing those problems than cutting off insurance for hospital birth? Because for those who can't choose homebirth, they're facing some pretty big risks in the hospital setting - not from the location, but from the non-evidence based care.

Actually, it's both. Are there some women who must birth in hospitals? Absolutely. C-sections save lives, and I'm glad we have them. Some women have severe underlying medical conditions that necessitate hospital birth. Some women are in abusive relationships and don't feel comfortable birthing at home. There are reasons to birth in the hospital, and for those women, "fixing" the aforementioned problems is very important.

But birthing in a hospital cannot ever be like birthing at home. Just the transfer of location, the official-seeming nature of doctors and nurses, the sterility of the environment all create a change in a laboring woman's chemistry that is a challenge to overcome. There is a litany of additional reasons I won't mention here, but that's just one reason birthing in a hospital is rarely the ideal situation.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalirush*
We'll see how I feel after I've done it, but my favored choice has always been a freestanding, midwife-run birth center. I see it as the best of both worlds- minimal interventions, midwife philosophy, *and* access to hospital type equipment and a doctor if needed.

Julia

all the mw run freestanding bithing centers i've known of only have the same emergency equipment that would be brought to a homebirth- hence the _illusion_ of safety we always talk about. fsbc patients have to transfer to the hospital for the same things homebirthers do.

personally, me, i feel home is best. hands down. I have had two at home now. the first was magical and wonderful. the second we had complications and THANKGOD i was at home. if i was at the hospital i still might not have had my baby home with me and i think they would have made things much worse. my midwives handeled the "emergency" and recussitation beautifuly and skillfully. if we were at the hospital, besides being even more stressed out i would have surely been cut, my baby taken away and IVs started and all kinds of stuff.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina*
Home, home, home







.

I don't really believe in "alternative" sections of hospitals either, I think that their wording is just getting creative and makes it appear more friendly. It's all the same protocols, same malpractice insurance, same thing. We have a local hospital that advertises its "family birth center" (that they cleverly built apart from the rest of the hospital to give an additional fake appearance making it seem that it's independent) all over the dang place. But, little do most people know that is the ONLY labor and delivery area for that entire hospital and women get c-sections on the same floor. Wallpaper and nice tubs only go so far.

nak

i had my first baby in one of those "birthing centers". it's the place they made me stay in bed and coerced me to get an epidural or my baby would die. later i come to find the "birthing center's" epidural rate is 95%!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

After much reading we decieded a hb was the only way for us to go. All 3 of our children have been born at home.

#1 was 'on time'
#2 was 2 weeks 'late' with mec staining, born in the tub








#3 was 3 weeks 'late' was such a fast birth the mw didnt make it. :LOL

I myself was born at home

There is no way I would want to deal with the melarchy and lies that hospital and drs dish out. I like a stress free birth in my own home where I dont have to fight for what I want. My slightest wish is met as a demand from from dh, my mw and her helper.


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

Home for sure. It was just the most wonderful experience for us!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I think the optimal place for birth is wherever the mother herself feels safe...

For me it was at home.

For you, please be honest with your self about your anxieties and expectations, and make your plans.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

For me it's a freestanding (non-hospital) birth center. They have the big tub there already, and I have no desire to rent one and have it set up in out tiny house. It's clean and cozy, not cluttered with toys. And I don't really want my kids at the birth. I'd rather they be with Grandma so I can focus on what I need to do.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
FWIW, I had my DD at home.
- We have cream carpet. There ended up being a huge merconium and blood stain in the middle of the room. The midwife did not take care of that mess (and she's been a MW for close to 15 years).

DH and I put in a light beige carpeting in our first home, all through the house.

I stood up from the bed after my first birth and dribbled on the carpet.

The Doctor and Midwife did wipe it up, but it stained. DH and I smiled many times over that stain; we were happy to see that stain, since it reminded us of a happy moment in our lives. We had many happy moments.

We sold that house 23 years ago







: and I noticed the home has been since resold and I noticed the new owners put in new carpeting.







.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artist Mama*
- We have cream carpet. -

If you plan to raise children, why would you even consider putting light colored carpeting in your home if stains bother you?

Quote:

I am doing hypnobabies for pain
1950s - My parents did hypnosis effectively for home delivery and for the one baby my mom delivered in the hospital. It worked in the hospital, but she was given an I.V. with demerol also.


----------



## dinomom (Nov 22, 2001)

For me home is the best place to give birth. I say that with conviction, even considering the fact that my first ds was born in a freestanding birth center and I ended up homeless 3 days before my ds2 was born (he was born at my in-laws home, which was kinda like birthing on Mars).

Wanna, I giggled when I first read your comment about the carpet ... only YOU would or could bring that into a birthing conversation!


----------



## Laurie1992 (Aug 2, 2005)

HOME - a great study and long term study was just released that showed that homebirths had much better outcomes than hospitals.

Contact Michigan Midwives Association or any midwifery group for the specific details of the study.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
If you plan to raise children, why would you even consider putting light colored carpeting in your home if stains bother you?

Not all of have the luxury of owning our own homes, you know!!!

I think my landlord might just throw a fit if we ripped the carpet up!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe*
Not all of have the luxury of owning our own homes, you know!!!

I think my landlord might just throw a fit if we ripped the carpet up!

True, but my first was born in an apartment with cream carpets. We did okay.


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

I love birthing at home. I love that I don't have to get in a car while in labor. And I love that I don't have to go home after the birth-- we're already there.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

OT

The cream colored carpet has been here since we purchased the house 3 years ago. We cannot afford to replace over 2000 sq ft of carpet at the moment.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

While I personally think homebirth is safest, medically speaking, I think hospital and birth center birth should be improved so that they are not the less-than-ideal experiences they are for many women. I also think insurance should cover ANY birth setting or mode of delivery, even if it is solely the woman's choice. Choice is choice is choice. I think I'm entitled to insurance coverage for my homebirths, and a lady should be entitled to insurance coverage for cesarean birth, hospital birth, birth center birth, etc. Forbidding things rarely brings anyone around to another point of view.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
While I personally think homebirth is safest, medically speaking, I think hospital and birth center birth should be improved so that they are not the less-than-ideal experiences they are for many women. I also think insurance should cover ANY birth setting or mode of delivery, even if it is solely the woman's choice. Choice is choice is choice. I think I'm entitled to insurance coverage for my homebirths, and a lady should be entitled to insurance coverage for cesarean birth, hospital birth, birth center birth, etc. Forbidding things rarely brings anyone around to another point of view.

Elizabeth,

Totally agree with what you said about hospital and all births should be cover no matter what. Thank you.


----------



## dinomom (Nov 22, 2001)

OT- my two rascals do more than enough damage to my cream carpet everyday ... at least while I am giving birth I can be aware and try to avoid major stains! My kids have no such perception. :LOL

On topic- I agree that denying coverage for hospital births is not the answer. I think we need to focus on making them safer for women and we should start by trying to reduce the c-section rate that is SOARING to almost 30%! I believe that an out of hospital birth is safest for most women. However, there are many women who don't have that safety ... a battered woman is far better off in a hospital!

And the logistics simply don't work all the time. Some people may be concerned about their cream carpet. Others may live in an unpleasant neighborhood. I chose a birth center for my first birth because I know that if I had attempted a homebirth my MIL would have been waiting outside with a police officer trying to accuse me of abuse and neglect. I know she is a nut and those things would not be true but at the time it just wasn't worth the fight I would have had to go through. Despite what I believed about birth in my heart, I needed to compromise to protect my family and create the best possible outsome during a very turbulent time. The funny thing about it though was that my 2nd son was born in HER house and HER bed.







We've all grown a lot together.


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Forbidding things rarely brings anyone around to another point of view.









: Besides, let's be realistic. If anything is going to get banned, it's homebirth, not hospital births.







: Better to encourage openmindedness.

I have a friend who is a very nervous personality-- she can't help but focus on the what-ifs. She has a golden heart, but I personally think she would benefit from some anxiety drugs. When she learned that I was planning a home birth, she practically started crying out of worry for me. She was the only one who tried to talk me out of it, much to my surprize. But she is exactly the sort of person who just could never give birth out of a hospital. She would never be comfortable away from the doctors "safety net". Is it rational? No. But when it comes to birth, it's not what rational that matters-- it's where you feel safe and comfortable. Birth is emotional and subjective.


----------

